# canadian banks in ireland



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

can anyone tell me if there are any canadian banks in ireland north or south
djam


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> can anyone tell me if there are any canadian banks in ireland north or south
> djam


Here is the full list of banks in Ireland.
EuropeBanks.Info - Banks in Ireland

Even if there were a Canadian bank it would not take retail customers. In 1979 a Canadian company I worked for needed to open an account in London and their bank, the Bank of Montreal, sent them instead to their correspondent bank, Lloyds.


----------

